# Indian Palm Squirrels



## Laghairt (Aug 1, 2010)

Squirrels on sale: trendy pets or just a little nuts

Aside from all the other issues, I don't think it's worth paying $1200 for a glorified rat.


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 1, 2010)

I didnt know we had squirrels here in Australia......how on earth were they introduced ?????? They'll be trying to breed foxes next saying they are some breed of dog or something and putting $$$$$ on them...makes me sick.


----------



## Tegstep (Aug 1, 2010)

This is utterly mental!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I saw some at a pet shop in north ryde a couple of months ago, very hyperactive things.
Quite cute, but they didn't stop running around. Not something I'd be interested in, personally, but I guess I can understand their appeal.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmm... funny... nothing is a pest - until it gets out and starts breeding. Then there will be finger pointing with lots of "I told you so" and "why didn't anyone listen?"
So other than rabbits on the ground, we'd have rabbits in the trees... so to speak.


----------



## wokka (Aug 2, 2010)

45 years ago i can remember writing to Taronga Zoo asking for permission to catch some "chipmonks" which ran wild through the trees of the Zoo. Luckily someone did catch or eradicate them, but not before a few got into private hands. Obviously not everyone asked for permission first.
Hopeful as long as Palm Squirrels maintain a high value the likelihood of escape or release will be reduced, as they do have a great potential to become the rabbits of the sky. I am sure they would make quality snake food!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Aug 2, 2010)

The couple of people in Australia that do breed them have a licence from parks and wildlife to do so and all animals are desexed before being sold, i believe they may also possibly be microchiped prior to sale.


----------



## jbowers (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't understand why we are allowed to own these, yet exotic pets which would surely never flourish in our climate naturally are not allowed to be kept.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 2, 2010)

Why would you pay $1200.00 for a desexed animal you can get NO return from......?

How long do they live also? I'm sure they wouldn't live long enough to warrant that price tag!


----------



## DAVEL-P (Aug 2, 2010)

I heard they were already in the wild in Nth QLD


----------



## Snowman (Aug 2, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Can't understand why we are allowed to own these, yet exotic pets which would surely never flourish in our climate naturally are not allowed to be kept.



Probably the same reason we can have cats, rats, mice, guinea pigs, rabbits, ferretts, exotic birds, dogs, goats etc etc... the general public and the powers that be find them adorable.


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 2, 2010)

previous threads 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/indian-palm-squirrel-136196
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/indian-palm-squirrels-sale-81612


----------



## Tegstep (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Why would you pay $1200.00 for a desexed animal you can get NO return from......?
> 
> How long do they live also? I'm sure they wouldn't live long enough to warrant that price tag!



Because most people keep animals as companions. Not money-making schemes.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Can't understand why we are allowed to own these, yet exotic pets which would surely never flourish in our climate naturally are not allowed to be kept.



Which ones are they? Surely they're not snakes are they? I wouldn't let corns in, as much as I love corn snakes and other exotic reptiles, but some of them really do pose a risk that would be best avoided. I do like most exotic animals, but I think it's time we stopped supporting something that is questionable at best. For me, I don't like cats either because I know only too well the severity of the damage that they inflict on ecosystems all across Australia. Snakes can inflict similar damage, all we need to do is look at Guam and Christmas Island for good examples of what can go wrong when introduced snakes go ballistic.

I'm not saying I don't like them, I sure as hell do. But I know the risks and for me it just isn't worth it. Really the only exotic that served any purpose here in Australia is dogs and farm animals, and even those have caused serious problems. My opinion is that if you look at any exotic animal hard enough you will find an achilles heal in the Australia ecosystem that the exotic animal in question will, sooner or later, take advantage of.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Why would you pay $1200.00 for a desexed animal you can get NO return from......?


 
You mean like a desexed pedigree dog?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 2, 2010)

Used to be very common at Perth Zoo, and spread along the golf course along Labouchere Road. Not sure if there are still any there these days, but they seemed to be pretty self-limiting, as they were at Taronga. They have been around for many decades (at least 70 years) so I supect their pest potential is not very great.

Jamie.


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 2, 2010)

yer there still at perth zoo loads of the little buggers


----------



## Sel (Aug 2, 2010)

Hehe i saw one months ago at a Sydney petshop and wanted it..
I enquired about them, $1200 , you get put on a waiting list which could be 6 weeks or more, they come to you Desexed and Microchipped, and they're lifespan is about 5 years.

Cute little things, but not for that price


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 2, 2010)

Magpie said:


> You mean like a desexed pedigree dog?


 
A little common sense here please..... why are we comparing a squirrel to a dog?!?!

A pedigree dog will give you 10+ years of COMPANIONSHIP. When purchasing a dog you are looking for a companion, show animal, working dog etc - all things worth the money.

What can a little rodent give you? For a max lifespan of 5 years?


----------



## wokka (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> A little common sense here please..... why are we comparing a squirrel to a dog?!?!
> 
> A pedigree dog will give you 10+ years of COMPANIONSHIP. When purchasing a dog you are looking for a companion, show animal, working dog etc - all things worth the money.
> 
> What can a little rodent give you? For a max lifespan of 5 years?


Well, I am sure they could bite like a dog!lol


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hahahaha Wokka !


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> What can a little rodent give you? For a max lifespan of 5 years?


Same thing as a dog: Companionship!
Except the life span is shorter.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 2, 2010)

Companionship from a rat? Some people need to get out more.


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> What can a little rodent give you? For a max lifespan of 5 years?


 
they could be magical singing squirrels


----------



## scorps (Aug 2, 2010)

I reckon the whole desexed thing is just the breeders way of holding the market, Imagine if only one person had gtp's for example and sold them desexed (apart from the whole obviouse poaching there woulndt be away of breeding them without having the non desexed animals)

Ben


----------



## Tikanderoga (Aug 2, 2010)

anouc said:


> Companionship from a rat? Some people need to get out more.


Some people consider ferrets or actually rats as pets, for us, reptile lovers, it's snake food. Maybe not the ferrets, but the rats.

Different people need different pets for companionship - deal with it.


----------



## giglamesh (Aug 2, 2010)

i used to have a pet rat and they can be companions if i put it on the floor itwould follow me i could call it from across the room and it would come to me.


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 2, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2010)

You don't pay OUT OF YOUR A*s for a RAT though would you?!?!?!?!?!

That is all !


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Rat = $5

Ferret = $40



OVERPRICED PALM SQUIRREL = = = = = = $1200.00 !!!!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 3, 2010)

anouc said:


> Companionship from a rat? Some people need to get out more.


 
Companionship from a dog? Some people need to socialize more.


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 3, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Rat = $5
> 
> Ferret = $40
> 
> ...


 
Look on the owners face when their spastic non-handlable squirrel runs out the cage door through the house and out the front door saying by by 1200 bucks


PRICELESS!!!

what a companion animal! one that u can eve handle and is wild in every sense of the word! u cant even touch them!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Companionship from a dog? Some people need to socialize more.



Are you just looking for an argument? lol



sweetangel said:


> Look on the owners face when their spastic non-handlable squirrel runs out the cage door through the house and out the front door saying by by 1200 bucks
> 
> 
> PRICELESS!!!
> ...



I was hoping someone would make this into a 'Mastercard PRICELESS' add hahahahahah


----------



## jbowers (Aug 3, 2010)

benjamind2010 said:


> Which ones are they? Surely they're not snakes are they? I wouldn't let corns in, as much as I love corn snakes and other exotic reptiles, but some of them really do pose a risk that would be best avoided. I do like most exotic animals, but I think it's time we stopped supporting something that is questionable at best. For me, I don't like cats either because I know only too well the severity of the damage that they inflict on ecosystems all across Australia. Snakes can inflict similar damage, all we need to do is look at Guam and Christmas Island for good examples of what can go wrong when introduced snakes go ballistic.
> 
> I'm not saying I don't like them, I sure as hell do. But I know the risks and for me it just isn't worth it. Really the only exotic that served any purpose here in Australia is dogs and farm animals, and even those have caused serious problems. My opinion is that if you look at any exotic animal hard enough you will find an achilles heal in the Australia ecosystem that the exotic animal in question will, sooner or later, take advantage of.


 
Basically just want an iguana...


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Are you just looking for an argument? lol


 
No. I object to hypochrisy. Just because you don't think a squirrel makes a good pet does not make it so. The vast majority of the Australian population think snakes should be killed rather than kept as pets yet many people spend thousands of dollars to keep them just as pets. Not to breed, just as pets. What's the diference between a desexed squirrel and a single GTP kept as a pet? The squirrel would be a damn sight more entertaining. Just because you choose to spend your money a certain way does not mean you need to belittle and criticize those that choose a diferent way. Personally I think people who spend a thousand dollars on a desexed dog, then spend $1000-1500 a year feeding it, vet bills, fencing repairs etc are wasting their money but hey... it gives them something to complain about.


----------



## hornet (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm with magpie, whats the big deal, as he said people spend vast amounts of money on dogs and snakes which are not always going to be used for breeding and to make a return, some people are just happy with a pet. My dog has allergies which make her skin horrible and requires regular vet trips, washing with medicated shampoo 3 times a week and a diet of fresh roo meat, past and vegies. Not cheap but shes a pet and i'm more then happy to pay that kind of money for her just as i would be more then happy to pay that kind of money if i could afford it for a palm squirrel, they do seen like cute little guys


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 8, 2010)

Magpie said:


> No. I object to hypochrisy. Just because you don't think a squirrel makes a good pet does not make it so. The vast majority of the Australian population think snakes should be killed rather than kept as pets yet many people spend thousands of dollars to keep them just as pets. Not to breed, just as pets. What's the diference between a desexed squirrel and a single GTP kept as a pet? The squirrel would be a damn sight more entertaining. Just because you choose to spend your money a certain way does not mean you need to belittle and criticize those that choose a diferent way. Personally I think people who spend a thousand dollars on a desexed dog, then spend $1000-1500 a year feeding it, vet bills, fencing repairs etc are wasting their money but hey... it gives them something to complain about.



This is also a public forum where i am allowed to voice my opinion. I was not actually belittling anyone if you go back and read my posts. i was saying that ''I'' think it is a waste of money. There is a difference.


----------



## Australis (Dec 17, 2010)

After seeing one yesterday - i can see the appeal.
Does anyone here keep them?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 17, 2010)

Australis said:


> After seeing one yesterday - i can see the appeal.
> Does anyone here keep them?


 
I wonder what they taste like?


----------



## Australis (Dec 17, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> I wonder what they taste like?


 
You have expensive taste rams


----------



## AUSGECKO (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't keep them but I have been around them several times, very cool little animal.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 17, 2010)

What's wrong with a sugar glider or a feather glider, cheaper and at least you don't have to worry about the negative impact if they get out.... Seriously how is this even legal??? The parks and wildlife authorities stick their nose in our business for keeping natives and they let this idiocy slide ???


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Red-Ink said:


> What's wrong with a sugar glider or a feather glider, cheaper and at least you don't have to worry about the negative impact if they get out.... Seriously how is this even legal??? The parks and wildlife authorities stick their nose in our business for keeping natives and they let this idiocy slide ???


 
Sugar gliders are strictly nocturnal; they very much dislike being active during the day. I've kept them for a while now, and as beautiful and wonderful little creatures as they are, I don't think they're the perfect "pet" due to their restrictive hours (this is speaking from working with both hand reared, and aviary bred animals, who in all events will become equally as tame with a little time and effort). When you've got an early start the next morning, it can be pretty darn tricky staying up til the wee hours of the morning giving your nocturnal pet the attention it deserves! Much better suited to life in a large aviary I think, where they can form large social groups, eat plenty of natural food (eg insects), and glide over reasonable distances whenever they like 

These squirrels sound like they'd have one up on the gliders being diurnal though! Price is a tad much IMO, however each to their own - I'm sure whoever chooses to keep these animals would have a ball with them!


----------



## Australis (Dec 17, 2010)

Red-Ink,
Keeping gliders in NSW isn't an available option - like in SA & VIC.


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 17, 2010)

Can youkeep feathertal gliders anywhere in aus? Anyone keep them?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2010)

NETTEDGURU said:


> Can youkeep feathertal gliders anywhere in aus? Anyone keep them?



Yes, Feathertail gliders are on our species list in Victoria.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 15, 2012)

Good news guys...Saw one in a pet shop on Saturday.

There down to $1000. 

Bargain.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

i wanna squirrel!!!


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 15, 2012)

There free in WA; we already have a wild breeding colony. I only just saw one the other day as I was driving along the freeway. He was scooting along the edge grabing nuts or something.


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 15, 2012)

Fluffy buggers! I want somes!.... something something nuts.....


----------



## icedmice (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw one of gumtree for $600. They bought it but obviously it was an impulse decision so they were reselling it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2012)

They are wild in a 30km radius around Perth zoo. Considered a pest it's illegal to catch them and keep them as pets. They tame very easily apparently.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 17, 2012)

Think I'll take a road trip to Perth and pack a rat trap and some nuts! lol


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 19, 2012)

they do look pretty cool but are way over priced


----------



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 19, 2012)

Omg it's so fluffy!!!!! I wont one!!!!!!!


----------

